

Ron Garret’s (ex)-Google Story - asciilifeform
http://www.kendyck.com/archives/2005/11/28/ron-garrets-google-story/

======
lisper
This is a better link:

<http://sitereservation.com/xooglers/index.cfm?entryid=16>

